# Even Crumbs Matter



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

The other day I made a beef stew. When I was peeling the carrots, and potatoes the thought occurred to me that for my whole life I had been wasting the perfectly good peelings. Of course in a survival setting you would never throw away any food source. However just because we are not currently experiencing hard times this does not mean it is acceptable to throw this perfectly good food away. A soup could have been made from them easily. So my challenge to myself is not waste any food in my normal day to day life. Then when or if the time comes I will know how to most efficiently utilize my food stores.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Unless doing mashed potatoes, they do not get peeled here. 

Aberrations and bad spots get removed.

First is operation is brushing with a veggie brush.

I grow my own for the most part.

The peels when generated are eaten by the dogs with a bit of gravy on them for enticement.

The onion peelings are thrown out.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

My parents were products of the Great Depression. It was a sin to waste food.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

My dogs pounce on the peelings when they drop to the floor. I'm pretty sure I have raised pig dogs because they eat everything including my fruit trees when they get the chance.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

or add them to a compost pile for your garden.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Package them up and sell them to Venezuela. Nice little side business.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I was told the peel held a lot of vitamins in them. The peel stays except for mashed taters.


----------

